# RESCUE: Bunnies in the Southwest Suburbs of Chicago



## lalena2148 (Mar 23, 2007)

I figured I'd start a new thread since the last one is rather old.

Tender Loving Care Animal Shelter in Homer Glen:
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/9902/2002weeklyotherlist.html

I'll go in tomorrow and look into AWL as well to post.

And Haley, can you change to title to Southwest Suburbs...not Subs...LOL...bad typing on my part. :thanks:


----------



## lalena2148 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for changing the thread name!

Apparently those cute little buns at TLC in Homer Glen got adopted! Yay!:bunnydance:

Also, didn't get a chance to get to the AWL this weekend but I will getthere sometime this week (probably today or Wed) after work. Thanks all!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Anytime. 

Can not wait to see.


----------



## lalena2148 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just went to Animal Welfare League and have some info. 
_Disclaimer: The photosI post were not taken at theleague. These photos are the closest representation to the animal w/out a real photo.

http://www.animalwelfareleague.com/



_*As of 3/22/07:*


W-23:





-Netherland dwarf, male
-Small
-friendly; likes nose rubs and he chins


W-4:




-Harlequin (gray, black and white), sex unknown
-4.5-5lbs


W-32:




-Black w/ some random white markings, sex unknown
-6-8lbs

W-34:




-White w/ black spots dwarf, female
-small, maybe 2.5-3lbs
-VERY friendly, pushes her face out for nose rubs and grunts and thumps for attention

W-101:




-Lop w/ brown chinchilla coloring, sex unknown
-5-6 lbs
- looks like MBH's Chance but brown


W-38:




- cream color lop, sex unknown
-medium

W-31:




-lop, male
-they have him down as an "english lop"
-darker than the pic, looks like shye's nuggles

W-39:




-Bluish gray dwarf, male
-small
-teeth issues (overgrown bottom ones that need clipping) may have slight mallucusion

W-26:




-white and gray chinchilla mix, female
-dwarf
-was sneezing a little

Light and dark brown Female lop (can't find a pick for this one)
-8-10 lbs

W-37:




-black, sex unknown
-dwarf, ears up
-young, small

Another one like W-23:





2 black females:




-young
-sisters
-dwarfs, small


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 27, 2007)

Get that Harlequin on the next bus to Arizona!:thud:





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Haley (Mar 28, 2007)

Is this the place that doesnt let you take pics? I cannot understand that! Bless you for trying to help them.


----------



## lalena2148 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Isthis the place that doesnt let you take pics? I cannot understand that!Bless you for trying to help them.


Thanks!

Yep, it's the same shelter. I talked to the 2 ladies who directly workw/ the rabbits, cavvys, and rodents there. They offered to take thephotos for the website for FREE on their own time (other than theirvolunteer time) and the shelter refused. So apparently, these guys arenot as high a priority as dogs and cats.

I also found out something bad. I thought they were no-kill,but I found out from the ladies that because they don't haveaton of room, when they get over like 25 rabbits, they put some tosleep!I don't understand why they can't move them to othershelters (although SSHS and Red Door have their hands full). Whichmeans to me, if I hadn't gotten Latte out of there, and he was sickthere for 2.5 months, he probably would have been next (and mostdefinitely once they saw he had head tilt). 

I'm going to see if I can foster at least one. However, the lady whoheads the fostering program never gets back to me! :XImentioned RO to one of the rabbit ladies and that we have a transportteam set up. She said it might be easier to adopt through ourtransport. So, for example, if you find one you like, have someoneadopt it, let them heal from the spay/neuter and then send itto whoever wants it through the transport team.


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 2, 2007)

New ones from TLC Animal Shelter in Homer Glen:
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/9902/2002weeklyotherlist.html


----------



## Baby1 (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi, my name is Johanna and I am new to thisforum. I would like some information on the bunny that wasnumbered W31. Is he still available for adoption and where ishe located.

Thank you,


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Baby1 wrote: *


> Hi,my name is Johanna and I am new to this forum. I would likesome information on the bunny that was numbered W31. Is hestill available for adoption and where is he located.
> 
> Thank you,


Hi Johanna and :welcome1to RO! 

The phone number for the rescue is 708-636-9488. 

Is the numberlong distance for you?

He is located at the Animal Welfare League in Chicago Ridge,IL. If you look above the photos, I have a link to theirwebsite w/ the info. Cost for adoption is $26.50, which includesspay/neuter. They stay for the surgery if they are old enough (ie: Iadopted Latte on a friday, and he was home onthat Sundayafter surgery).

I could go and check there today if you want to. Otherwise you couldcall and ask for info on W-31 (make sure to say he's a brown and tanlop that was there last week). Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Baby1 (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi lalena2148, thanks for responding.I am in Kalamazoo, MI but travel to Chicago almost everyweekend. I tried calling the number you provided but I got afax sound. I purchased a Holland Lop this pastfriday from a pet store and unfortunately it passed away Sundaymorning. He was very small and skinny but he looked and actedhealthy at the pet store and even when Ibrought himhome. I took him out afewtimessohe could hop around in thelivingroom and he seemed just wonderful.I am hoping I didn't stress him out, I was very gentle when holdinghim,he even gave me kisses.It breaks myheart just thinking about it.The only thing I canthink of is the pine pellets that I put in his litter pan in hiscage. I keep reading now that I shouldn't use pine orcedar. I could tell he was chewing on the litter. What isyour opinion? He died rather quickly, almostovernight. I picked him up and he didn't movelikehedidthe night before. Hewas not breathing heavy but he was very lathargic. He finallylayed down on his side, moved his legs a lot,startedtwitching, opened his mouth a couple of times and finally let out twoloud squeals.Please, what isyour advicewhen bringing a new bunny home. What type ofbedding do you use and how do I introduceit to my two dogs?I have a shitzu and a lhasa apso. Thankyou!


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi again Johanna! Sorry I gave you thewrongnumber (I gave you the fax one)! :foreheadsmack:Here'sthe correct one: 708-636-8586. They're open till 7:30PMCSTtonight and every weeknight,so you can still call if youwant. 

I'm sorry for the loss of your Holland Lop. ray:I haveheard bad things about Cedar and pine bedding as well. I use recycledpaper bedding. I'll post examples on here when I get back from myerrands (give me about 1.5 hours). Then I can give links. I can alsogive you some advice. I'll PM them to you. 

Main thing is your Holland might have had other health issues, so don'tblame yourself about what happened to him (if you even are).:hug2:Hope you get a reply from the shelter!

If you need more info, here is the website:_[url]http://www.animalwelfareleague.com/_[/url]

Call the Chicago Ridge shelter for W-31.


----------



## Haley (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Joanna and welcome! Im in Michigan as well(Flint area). Im sorry to hear things didnt work out with your lastbunny (many pet store bunnies are unhealthy unfortunately). I hope youcan find another bunny to love. 

If things dont work out with the Chicago shelter (some wont adopt outof state), I can put you in touch with the HRS, which is located inKalamazoo or the shelter where I volunteer, Midwest Rabbit Rescue inAnn Arbor area.


----------



## Baby1 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi lalena2148, thanks again for theinfo on the shelter. I called them a few minutes ago andasked for the little lop in W-31. The lady said it wasadopted but they have 18 other rabbits. I haven't been to thesite you gave me, but do they show pics on it of the rabbits they dohave?

THanks,

Johanna


----------



## Baby1 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Haley,

Thanks for the email. I would love if you could provideinformation on the KZOO areas that adopt rabbits.


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Baby1 wrote: *


> Hilalena2148, thanks again for the info on theshelter. I called them a few minutes ago and asked for thelittle lop in W-31. The lady said it was adopted but theyhave 18 other rabbits. I haven't been to the site you gaveme, but do they show pics on it of the rabbits they do have?
> 
> THanks,
> 
> Johanna


Aw, sorry the little guy wasn't there. 

Unfortunately, they don't put their rabbit photos up on there site. Ifyou would like, I could go in tomorrow and update the list for you. Ican't take real photos, but I can find examples that are pretty close.


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 9, 2007)

TLC Animal Shelter in Homer Glen:
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/9902/2002weeklyotherlist.html

I haven't gotten back to AWL to check on the other buns, but I will soon!


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 20, 2007)

Pets Supplies Plus in 88th and Ridgeland in Oak Lawn, IL:

Black Lionhead (not sure what sex), slight misaligned teeth. He was there alone. $27.00


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 25, 2007)

AWL Update:

I didn't get time to write everything down but they have about 10 rabbits there. Some have been there for a good while now.

Also, there are 2 very small babies. Both are white w/ tan spots onthem. I'd say they're 6/7 weeks old right now. One is very hand shy andscared, and the other loves nose rubs and is very social (even gavekisses!). Because some have been there for a while, I'm afraid they areoverwhelmed w/ the space and might start putting some down. If you areinterested, let me know. I may be able to help get one to people.

Thanks!

The ones in need of immediate help (as they have been there the longest):

W-34, W-101, &amp; w-26

(I have a feeling that they put down W-23...he's been there since Lattewas there in September, so a while...poor baby). I just wish I had moreroom and all the money in the world. I'd have a bunny plantation, wherethey could run around anywhere they wanted to.


----------



## lalena2148 (May 7, 2007)

*lalena2148 wrote: *


> Pets Supplies Plus in 88th and Ridgeland in Oak Lawn, IL:
> 
> Black Lionhead (not sure what sex), slight misaligned teeth. He was there alone. $27.00


The little Black lionhead is still there; price now 24.99

I'll Update AWL adoptables w/ photos this week.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 7, 2007)

Poor little guy or girl.


----------



## lalena2148 (May 7, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Poor little guy or girl.


I know. I tried convincing my hubby to let me get him, but we justdon't have the room. Plus we're looking into moving to a house thissummer.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 7, 2007)

*Tooth issues may cost you a bit to.:?*

*lalena2148 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Poor little guy or girl.
> ...


----------



## lalena2148 (May 7, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Tooth issues may cost you a bit to.:?*
> 
> *lalena2148 wrote: *
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I figured. I'd rather have some emergency funds justin case Drizzle's allergies get bad or if Latte's tilt starts to getworse. Plus, since Driz is a netherland dwarf, he could have teethissues later on. I have the vet check for spurs at every check up. Sofar, it's ok, but who knows in the future.:?


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 12, 2007)

They actually have information about the rabbits at AWL (no photos still but at least THEY update now instead of just me...)

Here's the link!


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 4, 2007)

UPDATE!

Our local newspaper will be featuring Bella, a two year old female rabbit, for adoption this week. I'm really trying to let my hubby let me get her...she reminds me of Haley's Lucy.

But if I can't have her, I'm sure someone out there will get this cutie out of the shelter!












She's up for adoption at the Animal Welfare League in Chicago Ridge. And she can be yours for only $27.50 spay and take home carrier included!

Also, don't forget to check out the AWL's homepage for more rabbits to adopt!

TLC Animal Shelter also has 2 rabbits up for adoption in Homer Glen!
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/9902/2002weeklyotherlist.html


----------



## lilbitsmom (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi there! If you don't want to go to Chicago for a bunny, we have many in our shelter in Plymouth, Michigan. On petfinder use the zip 48170 and it will give you a listing of all of the bunnies available. The shelter is called Midwest and I volunteer there. Plenty of beautiful bunnies to choose from!! 

Laura


----------



## naturestee (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh hi! We have a couple other Midwest volunteers here too.

Lalena, have you ever been to the Anti-Cruelty Society in Chicago? Midwest and Soulmate Rabbit Rescue (in WI, I'm fostering for them) have been pulling buns out of there when possible because they tend to euthanize a lot. If possible, it would be great to have someone keep an eye on the buns there to see if they're ok.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Naturestee,

We've had quite a few bunnies from Chicago shelters. We're always happy to have them, but boy we sure are full these days! I guess that doesn't really get much better. We just keep getting more dumps!

I didn't realize there were other volunteers from Midwest here (other than Haley). Cool!

Laura


----------



## naturestee (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah, her username escapes me but there's someone here that helps out at the main shelter site. As well as several others who have adopted from there.


----------



## Haley (Dec 8, 2007)

Yup, Julia (iluvmybuns) who adopted Ozzy from the shelter is a member here. She feeds the bunson Monday mornings. 

Also, Jennifer (Jam224) has helped with a lot of transports. She adopted her minirex Lily from Midwest a while back.

PS. Sorry for hijacking your thread, Lauren. That girl is adorable! Tell hubby she wont take up much room


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 8, 2007)

*OMG! I wish.:inlove:*

*lalena2148 wrote: *


> UPDATE!
> 
> Our local newspaper will be featuring Bella, a two year old female rabbit, for adoption this week. I'm really trying to let my hubby let me get her...she reminds me of Haley's Lucy.
> 
> ...


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 15, 2008)

This was on Craiglist from the same shelter, AWL, that I got Hazel from last month:
http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/pet/540366083.html


----------



## LoriV (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm new to the forum and just saw this post. I thought I'd let you know that I adopted Bella back on 12/4/07! She's been re-named Freckles by my 4 yr old. She's my avatar bunny!


----------



## Leaf (Jan 17, 2008)

*LoriV wrote: *


> I'm new to the forum and just saw this post. I thought I'd let you know that I adopted Bella back on 12/4/07! She's been re-named Freckles by my 4 yr old. She's my avatar bunny!


Welcome to the forum - she is a beauty - Nice Save!


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 17, 2008)

*LoriV wrote: *


> I'm new to the forum and just saw this post. I thought I'd let you know that I adopted Bella back on 12/4/07! She's been re-named Freckles by my 4 yr old. She's my avatar bunny!


Welcome to the forum! LOL, you beat me to her! :biggrin2:I'm glad someone got her from there. She's such a cutie! But it's ok, I got my bunny Hazel from there on 12/6/07 ( I went to look for Bella on 12/5/07 but apparently you already had her :happybunny. Give Freckles a ton of nose rubs from me!

I hope you like our forum! You should start a blog for your buns. After looking at that avatar, I'd love to see more of Freckles! :inlove:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 17, 2008)

Lots of Love to all the kids, and new avatar sweetiekins Freckles whom :hug:you accepted into your home.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jun 24, 2008)

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/9902/2002weeklyotherlist.html


----------



## lalena2148 (Jun 26, 2008)

*lalena2148 wrote: *


> http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/9902/2002weeklyotherlist.html


I saw them yesterday at TLC where I was comtemplating buying a puppy. Their names are Pancakes and Flapjacks. Cute.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jul 9, 2008)

2 ADORABLE tort dutchies on Craigslist. The lady lives around the block from me:
http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/pet/748086622.html

I wrote them an email and asked them to post on here w/ more info. If anyone wants them, maybe we could organize a transport team?

3 cute babies on craigslist. Again, this area is very close to me.
http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/pet/748245366.html


----------

